# HELP Pano roof issue



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

So, the rear section of our Pano roof was open. We arrived home and pressed the button to shut the rear section. It shuts and opens in like 1 second... It wont stay shut. If I hold the close button for 3seconds, it shuts but not all of the way, like 5mm above sitting flush. Anyone know what to do?HELP ASAP would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: HELP Pano roof issue (veedubmac)*

Bump, maybe a dealer knows something...


----------



## VWEXTREMUM (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: HELP Pano roof issue (veedubmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubmac* »_So, the rear section of our Pano roof was open. We arrived home and pressed the button to shut the rear section. It shuts and opens in like 1 second... It wont stay shut. If I hold the close button for 3seconds, it shuts but not all of the way, like 5mm above sitting flush. Anyone know what to do?HELP ASAP would be appreciated
Thanks

It reopens automatically,, because something is triggering the anti-jam mechanism. All your power windows have this feature, too, so think twice about closing the windows on someone's fingers - it won't work.








Either there's something obstructing closure around the glass and seals, or within the motor track. If you can't see anything that may be in the way, don't be ashamed, and take it to the service department. Simple stuff like that should be covered under warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## achun (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: HELP Pano roof issue (veedubmac)*

This happened to me once before while I used the start button to start the car rather than the key. Even if I shut off the car and restarted, it would do the same. I restarted again with the key and the rear section stayed closed. I had a problem once with MMI not recognizing anything while using the start button and starting with the key resolved that as well. I don't know what the difference is but using the key has worked for me.


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

Thread update..
-Car was brought to the dealer, they had never seen this problem before. 
-They called AoA to get fix-it advice/directions.
-It turned out that something with the rear shade was getting the pinch protection to activate, thus not being able to close the roof. 
-To fix it they had to partially take down the ceiling and/or the rear shade and adjust...
Works great now!


----------

